# Killington 11/15



## reefer (Nov 14, 2013)

Anyone heading to Killington tomorrow? There are three of us so looking to split a 2fer. Not in a hurry and will not get there until 10:00ish ....when it warms up!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 14, 2013)

Just saw that they opened Superstar Quad.  Kudos on that.


----------



## reefer (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep, looks like a good one tomorrow!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 14, 2013)

reefer said:


> Not in a hurry and will not get there until 10:00ish ....when it warms up!



Your in spring mode already. .

sent from my S4


----------



## reefer (Nov 14, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Your in spring mode already. .
> 
> sent from my S4



Do love that spring skiing! In this case - just gettin' old..........................plus there's plenty of time for those 4:00am wake-up calls.


----------

